# Linksys router not connecting to modem



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

We had a power glitch last night but suddenly my linksys wrt160n won't connect to the modem. ATT motorola 2210 modem. I did a hard reset of the router without success. I hooked the modem directly to the computer and I have a dsl connection. The wireless part is broadcasting and the network connects, just no internet.

Anything else I can try or did the glitch pretty much ruin the router?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

When I had AT&T DSL, I had the same thing happen numerous times. I am not sure exactly who is the problem (AT&T, the modem, or the router).

Have you tried resetting the modem? I have had some success with this. Power down both he router and modem and wait 3 or 4 minutes then power back on the modem and wait until it comes completely back up at which point you can power back on the router.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

There might be a little reset hole on the back to poke with an open paper clip.

Or it might be a good time to treat yourself to a new router.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I just got DSL a few weeks ago with that same modem and I have a Linksys WRT120N router. Mine was doing the same thing, but on the initial install. I had no idea how it worked, but figured out via the internet the modem had to be set to bridge mode, then the router is set to PPPoe with the account log in info in it instead of the modem. Maybe the power glitch reset those settings, I bet the reset button did for sure if you held it for 10 seconds or whatever the full reset press time is.

If that gets you going, cool. If you need me to try to walk you through it I can try, let me know.


----------

